

What would you do with your life if all who have ever known you die? - sendos
http://andrewoneverything.com/post/43850389227/what-would-you-choose-to-do-with-your-life-if-everybody

======
sendos
A recent thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7430501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7430501),
"What if you didn't need money or attention?") reminded me of this post I
wrote a while back, and thought you guys might enjoy.

